# understanding ammo/shooting under water



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

What a cool video ShotLady!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

HECK YA THe boys on the sportbike forum posted it. 'spose I need to go underwater ammo shopping  just when you thought you had it all covered!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

from what I understand, the water displaces the air in the barrel, and it's like shooting with too much oil in the barrel, which can be bad for the gun.....and the shooter! but I would think if it did blow up under water the shooter should be some what safe?!?!








Someone else try it first!....what ever happened to that guy who wanted to make his own gun from scrap plastic and toilette paper rolls?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jro1 said:


> ....what ever happened to that guy who wanted to make his own gun from scrap plastic and toilette paper rolls?


He has not been back. Draw your own conclusions...


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I think we gave him fair warning!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

so at what 5 meters you can take a drunken bet? I have a pool, a bottle of vodka and some hornady. who wants to come over? lol


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

shotlady said:


> so at what 5 meters you can take a drunken bet? I have a pool, a bottle of vodka and some hornady. who wants to come over? lol


It's a winning combination, what could possibly go wrong!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I just recently watched Saving Private Ryan on the opening scene with men getting slaughtered in the water landing on the beach, all evidence proves that the bullets hitting the water would have traveled about 20 inches and then quit


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

shotlady said:


> so at what 5 meters you can take a drunken bet? I have a pool, a bottle of vodka and some hornady. who wants to come over? lol


at first I didn't read Hornady lol


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

jro1 said:


> It's a winning combination, what could possibly go wrong!


"Hey! Watch this! Here, hold my beer!"


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

shotlady said:


> so at what 5 meters you can take a drunken bet? I have a pool, a bottle of vodka and some hornady. who wants to come over? lol


All you need is to pick up a bottle of sleeping pills and a small pig and you have everything you need to make another National Lampoon movie!


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Here’s another solution, don’t swim in the ocean.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

What the hell for? stupid No range and killing power. 


MOLON LABE


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

just means we need a water gun and water ammo. im not disappointed.

ya'll are very funny. national lampoons movie at least a live leak video


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

DSG Technology/PNW Arms Multi-Environment Ammunit&#8230;:


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Hay Lady, very interesting. It tells us a lot about normal shooting also. Example the amount of energy lost after the round exits the gun. It shows that loss of accuracy over distance is not just the limited ability to aim a shorter barrel. I knew this was true but the visual demonstrates the effect to be greater than I imagined.


----------

